# 40k Adjectives



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I was thinking about the different races and Gods in 40k, and thought to myself 'What are the adjectives used to describe something belonging to a 40k race/God?'

So here's a short list of races and factions within them, with question marks meaning that I have no idea:

EDIT: Many thanks to Serpion for providing much of this list.

Imperial
-Inquisitorial
-Ecclesiastical? Ecclesiarchal?
-Martian (Adeptus Mechanicus)
-(Everything from Imperial Guard homeworlds are just the name of the planet, IIRC - e.g. Cadian lasrifle, Mordian tanks)
-Astartes (Baalite, Fenrisian, Calibanite, Nocturnal? etc.)

Chaotic
-Slaaneshi
-Khornate
-Nurglite
-Tzeentchian
-Daemonic

Orkoid

(Dark) Eldar
-Kabalite
-Wych
-Craftworld
-Commorite

Necronic?

Tau
-Krootish
-Vespidian?

Tyrannic

Help would be much appreciated.

Midnight


----------



## doofyoofy (Mar 8, 2011)

-inquisitorial is right.
-ecclisiarchal or however u spell it
-not sure for adeptus machanics, if ur asking for plural magos its magii
-Instead of astartian, its just astartes, ie. thats an astartes tank etc. Fenrisian and calibanite are correct i belive. I think for Baal, its Baalite.

for chaos they are all right except for nurgle, nurglite I believe is correct.

- dark eldar is both singular and plural.
-Kabalite is correct
-Wyche and wyches. singular and plural
- not sure about commoragh

not sure about necrons, though ur seems good.

-jsut tau i believe.
-not sure about kroots
-not sure again

jsut tyranid. or tyranic i think.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I think for mechanus you use the adjectives for mars. e.g. Martian, Mars pattern Warhound whatever.

For Eldar you just say Eldar. e.g. Eldar weapon, eldar culture, eldar heretic, eldar xenos artifact whatever

Same for tau.

Tzeenchian is what I have heard.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Imperial
-Inquisitorial
-Ecclesiarchial
-Mechanicum
-Astartes

Chaotic
-Slaaneshi
-Khornate
-Nurglite
-Tzeentchian
-Daemonic

Orkoid

-Dark Eldar
-Kabalite
-Wych
-Craftworld Commorite

Necronian

-Tau
-Kroot
-Vespid

-Tyrannic



As I understand them.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

All Eldar adjectives can be replaced by dickish.










Sorry, I'll crawl back under the bridge with Emperorguard500 now.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Shame on you, Chompy.

Anyhow, still unsure on Ecclesiarchy. Ecclesiarchal or Ecclesiastical? I think it's the latter.

Midnight


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Shame on you, Chompy.
> 
> Anyhow, still unsure on Ecclesiarchy. Ecclesiarchal or Ecclesiastical? I think it's the latter.
> 
> Midnight


It's "Holy." But, if you wanted to be formal, look at other words which end with -archy; for instance, oligarchy. The adjective form of oligarchy is olig*archical*, so it would be "Ecclesi*archical*." Kind of a tongue-twister, I know, but I like how it's not just "The Church of the Emperor" or some such generic filth. Think artichoke.

All of the others look good. Adjective forms for most major xeno races are not modified, except perhaps "Orkish." Also, I believe Tzeentchian can be spelled with or without the second *t*.


----------

